# Kent WA local knowledge wanted



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

I will be in Kent WA this coming weekend and looking for an opportunity to go for a ride at some point but have no clue where the goods are. I'm thinking 40-60 miles should shake the driving out of my legs. Rolling hills would be a nice change, almost all my local riding is hour long grinder uphill followed by screamer downhill. Any route recommendations in the area? 

As per international law, if you play route guide I'll be buying the post-ride beers.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

The options are endless, really. Do you want to leave from Kent? Lots of great country-ish roads to the East of Kent, closer to the foothills, kind of between Maple Valley and Enumclaw, or even farther South around Orting and Eatonville. 

Maybe hop on MapMyRide.com and do some searches. There are all sorts of routes posted up there. It's not Kent, but this past Sunday I did a ride from my house in Federal Way down through Tacoma, over the Tacoma Narrows Bridge (which was really cool), and around the Gig Harbor area.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route//wa/federal-way/882128011176931901


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

MisterAngular said:


> The options are endless, really. Do you want to leave from Kent? Lots of great country-ish roads to the East of Kent, closer to the foothills, kind of between Maple Valley and Enumclaw, or even farther South around Orting and Eatonville.
> 
> Maybe hop on MapMyRide.com and do some searches. There are all sorts of routes posted up there. It's not Kent, but this past Sunday I did a ride from my house in Federal Way down through Tacoma, over the Tacoma Narrows Bridge (which was really cool), and around the Gig Harbor area.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route//wa/federal-way/882128011176931901


That might be a fun ride for me to do, entirely different than my home turf of big climbs and endless forest. I'll be camping and usually find a free-range camping spot when on biking road trips but the oceanside proximity has me considering Dash Point State Park. Any opinions on it?


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Try the Lake Washington loop. It is beautiful right now.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree, the Lake Washington loop would be a good ride too. Regarding my Sunday ride, I would definitely cut out the part on Highway 99 though Federal Way and Fife. I was just in a hurry. I live about 10-15 minutes from Dash Point State Park. I've never actually camped there, it's a nice park but fairly small and still very much nestled in the suburbs.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Hot damn, flatish roads and a bakery! Now that's the type of ride I don't get around my locale.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/kent/717478765


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

The black diamond bakery is a great spot. That route looks good.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

JP said:


> The black diamond bakery is a great spot. That route looks good.


OK, I'm sold on the bakery idea. Easily. I think I'll start in Auburn and tack on some extra mileage east of the bakery, Green River Gorge Road, Enumclaw Franklin Road, 264th Ave. Can I count on finding drinkable water along there and, if so, where? 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

CalgaryDave said:


> Hot damn, flatish roads and a bakery! Now that's the type of ride I don't get around my locale.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/kent/717478765


I'm quite familiar with this route and second the recommendation. Also, check out the Enumclaw Plateau, which is the area to the south of this route. It's the flattest area around, pretty good roads, and tolerable traffic.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

CalgaryDave said:


> OK, I'm sold on the bakery idea. Easily. I think I'll start in Auburn and tack on some extra mileage east of the bakery, Green River Gorge Road, Enumclaw Franklin Road, 264th Ave. Can I count on finding drinkable water along there and, if so, where?
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


There is a great natural spring right at the side of the road just east of the Green River Gorge bridge at Franklin. People come from all over to fill their water jugs.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Poppadaddio said:


> There is a great natural spring right at the side of the road just east of the Green River Gorge bridge at Franklin. People come from all over to fill their water jugs.


Sweet, this looks better and better with every new posting. Would I be pushing my luck asking if there's a hot farmers daughter (mid-30's please) along that route as well?


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Haven't met her yet, but, ...*

ccccc


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, one last thing. We finished a ride in Black Diamond yesterday and had dinner at the diner across from the bakery. They had excellent food and service.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Poppadaddio... I liked your original reply (before the edit) much better! 

CalgaryDave... what day/time are you planning to embark upon your ride? I _might_ be able to join you, depending on my schedule/commitments.


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the tips guys but I wound up riding with, or should I say trying to keep in sight, Argentius on the Saturday evening. He took me on a 2hr Tour de Tacoma complete with a few cobblestone hills, Point Defiance State Park, and Gig Harbour. Very different from my usual road rides, a welcome change of scenery.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you. Riding across the Narrows Bridge is pretty awesome, isn't it?

I just got back from my regular lunch ride that goes around Pt. Defiance Park and some of the hills between there and my office in downtown Tacoma. Usually skip the cobbles, but I do know where they are.


----------

